# Aerocycle



## Freqman1

Ok who has the low down on this one? The good, the bad, the ugly? Is this a factory color or a custom deal? V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sch...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7cbe0436


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> Ok who has the low down on this one? The good, the bad, the ugly? Is this a factory color or a custom deal? V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sch...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7cbe0436




I dont know but if you look extremely close in the pictures theirs a orange aerocycle in the far back, I wouldn't mind getting to know about that one.

Nick.


----------



## OldRider

Right at Christmas time and then the January blues when the credit card bills come due this is gonna be a bit of a tough sell. That saddle looks like nobody ever sat on it......


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Orange*



Nickinator said:


> I dont know but if you look extremely close in the pictures theirs a orange aerocycle in the far back, I wouldn't mind getting to know about that one.
> 
> Nick.




Looks like a orange Airflo


----------



## npence

Looks like an orange aero cycle and a orange Hiawatha arrow in the back


----------



## Freqman1

That Bullnose looks kinda sweet too. I spoke to the guy and he seems like a decent fellow and gave me a complete run down on the bike. I believe that is a very reasonable start and am seriously tempted to start the new year with a little more debt! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Yes*



npence said:


> Looks like an orange aero cycle and a orange Hiawatha arrow in the back




Yes indeed!


----------



## abe lugo

thread no good without pics


----------



## abe lugo

the rest of the pics


----------



## slick

So let me ask all the experts. Wasn't an Aerocycle only available in silver and red? I have seen Blue and cream, maroon and cream, this orange and black, as well as the black and cream. So what's the deal?? I heard the marroon one was owned by William Randolph Hearst? Must have been a special order deal? 

This black one looks like an older resto and a good buy. The inside of the tank looks fairly solid. Isn't there another black and cream one in better condition or is this the same one?


----------



## JAF/CO

*orange*

check this out pics take'n in seattle


----------



## slick

JAF/CO said:


> check this out pics take'n in seattle
> View attachment 77221View attachment 77222




That one needs a Harley Davidson headbadge with those colors on it.


----------



## bobcycles

*orange bike in Seattle...*

One that 'got away' about 10 years ago.   One of Chicagos best pickers and fantastic Antique dealer Larry S in Chicago sent me Polaroids of that frame and tank, he had just pulled it from an estate. All that was there was the frame set with fork and tank.  Fenders and rack were missing.  At the time I had just purchased a large collection and couldn't spring the 1800.00 for it.  Yes, I know 1800.  Just bad timing for my pocketbook.  Ron Summer in Seattle was the Go to Networking guy back then,  Ebay was in relative infancy at that time... and alot got done, bought and sold word of mouth.  I gave the lead and Larrys contact info to Ron who then pitched it to the Cascade Cycle guys and eventually to the current owner and seller Chauncy up there.  I would have loved to have owned that bike when I had a chance...but you can't have everything.  One of the most unusual color schemes I've seen on Schwinn prewar bikes...Years back there was a 1941 BA107 Straightbar in those colors on Ebay.  It sold for quite a pretty penny.  Same Orangish and black combo.  Go Harley!


----------



## Freqman1

I don't believe the orange bike (Aerocycle) is for sale. I didn't ask but the seller currently only has the restored bike listed unless you all know something I don't? V/r Shawn


----------



## Aeropsycho

*Come on people...*

Listen to Bob!...And do the research!!!

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle204


----------



## jacdan98

That orange one in the back is the orange one in jamie and Slicks thread with no bars on a bike stand.


----------



## Freqman1

You can also go to Dave's site and see it as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

How about this picture?????


----------



## fatbike

I know that collection and that Aero Cycle. If I remember right this gentleman is known to own the most Aerocycles in one single collection...      I heard that story too Bob.


----------



## Gary Mc

Well, the bidding is on!!!!!!!! Someone bid the initial $6500 today.  3d 04h left


----------



## Freqman1

Well it wasn't me and the timing may not be perfect but don't count me out--just yet! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

I'm out on that one. I'm going to build my own. Didn't want a restored Aerocycle but at least i can do all the body and paint work and know what's under there is correct and done to my standards. No offense to the seller. Just sayin.........


----------



## dougfisk

slick said:


> I'm out on that one. I'm going to build my own. Didn't want a restored Aerocycle but at least i can do all the body and paint work and know what's under there is correct and done to my standards. No offense to the seller. Just sayin.........




I think I know what you are saying.  I prefer original bikes firstly, projects second, and "someone elses" restoration last.  If I'm going to have a cobbled together example I'd rather it be my own cobbling.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I like this model, but would never pay market value for one, just not enough going on for me apart from the tank.
I have an outstanding metal lipped troxel in wait, but it's going to be a long one...
Chris


----------



## detroitbike

Sold for $6751.00


----------



## schwinnderella

dougfisk said:


> I think I know what you are saying.  I prefer original bikes firstly, projects second, and "someone elses" restoration last.  If I'm going to have a cobbled together example I'd rather it be my own cobbling.




Agreed!!!!!


----------



## jacdan98

Aerocycle is a Aerocycle restored or original that bike is what make this sickness worth it! Great buy!!!

jack


----------



## chris1203

*..............*

.............


----------

